# US Agents Attended SEX PARTIES!!!



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

Your tax dollars hard at work. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32079502
US drug enforcement agents attended sex parties funded by drug cartels, a new report has alleged.

Released on Thursday, the federal report details a number of cases of inappropriate behaviour at the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) and other federal law enforcement agencies.

It found that some allegations were not fully investigated or went unreported.

The report also highlighted communication lapses and potential security breaches at the agencies.

One section of the report details that DEA agents attended sex parties with prostitutes in a foreign county.

The report did not disclose where the parties took place, but a federal law enforcement official told the Associated Press the parties occurred in Colombia.

According to the report, the parties were held at government-leased quarters where agents' phones and laptops were present.

But DEA investigators at the time did not report the allegations because they "did not believe that the special agents' conduct rose to the level of a security risk requiring a referral".

Other allegations

Several agents were also provided with money, expensive gifts and weapons, the report said.

The seven agents who admitted to attending the sex parties were given suspensions ranging from two to 10 days. One was cleared of wrongdoing.

One DEA official told investigators: "Prostitution is considered part of the local culture and is tolerated in certain areas called 'tolerance zones'."

The investigation was spurred by Congress after reports surfaced in 2012 that Secret Service agents had hired prostitutes while protecting the president during a summit in Colombia.

Other allegations included unwanted advances, sex between training instructors and students, and relationships between a supervisor and subordinate.

The federal agencies investigated from 2009 to 2012 include the FBI, DEA, U.S. Marshals Service and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.


----------



## drewski (Mar 27, 2015)

This doesn't surprise me at all. I'm sure it's safe to assume even Mr. President is doing all sorts of shit like this whenever he wants. Political status doesn't always make people more conservative when it comes to sex, it turns them into Bonobos.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Not the DEA!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! ::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh:: I refute this. They would neeevvveeerrr do anything wrong. They is upstanding citter-zens who just happen to have access to tons of drugs, millions of dollars, enough weapons to fund an army and enough third world contacts to start a coup. You take that back Mr. @mmmmmmmichael Doesn't matter that in _*our*_ culture smoking doobage is a 'tolerance area' item. They are above the law. Lies, lies, lies I tell you. Next you're gonna tell me they plant drugs on people. Will it ever end?::bawling::


----------



## drewski (Mar 27, 2015)

Preacher said:


> Not the DEA!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! ::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh:: I refute this. They would neeevvveeerrr do anything wrong. They is upstanding citter-zens who just happen to have access to tons of drugs, millions of dollars, enough weapons to fund an army and enough third world contacts to start a coup. You take that back Mr. @mmmmmmmichael Doesn't matter that in _*our*_ culture that smoking doobage is a 'tolerance area' item. They are above the law. Lies, lies, lies I tell you. Next you're gonna tell me they plant drugs on people. Will it ever end?::bawling::


They dismantle street organizations, take their drugs and make sure it all gets destroyed, and it's only saved if it's for evidence. They are keeping our streets safe each day putting their lives on the line!!! ::hilarious::::wacky::


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

In training for the Secret Service?


----------



## Tude (Mar 27, 2015)

hehe - press having a good time with this on this morning's news. The voice inflection when stating the parties have been going on for YEARS.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

Tude said:


> hehe - press having a good time with this on this morning's news. The voice inflection when stating the parties have been going on for YEARS.



I can only imagine organizations who want to get dirt on unsuspecting US Agents use the video to coerce compliance from them and when that is played out, they turn the video over to whoever will get it public. What suckas.

It is parties like these that make Viagra necessary for guys with functioning penises.


----------



## Tude (Mar 27, 2015)

@mmmmmmmichael hehe - I ran across an article the other day --- that would make a man cringe. Yes guys you can snap/break your penis. And me - the CURIOUS - had to look at the pic. <shudder>


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

@Tude An earlier artical mentioned that one of the agents would often bring his cat. Here he is, just chilling after an all nighter.


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 27, 2015)

ROFLMFAO


----------

